# Boer doeling...please critique



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This is my son's little doe. He will be showing her for 4H this year in the breeding class. Would you please critique her for us? Please be honest as it will help us both learn. We are newbies of the first order and we know that we are starting at the beginning. Nobody's feelings will be hurt. She is fighting being held so the pictures are not the best. I see a questionable top line (she is better when standing free, but still not as level as I would like to see) In the picture from the front she appears to be toeing out but she does not do that all the time. I think she has nice length and thickness. Is there anything that my son should do to help improve her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's pretty! I like her head and she has a nice front. She's fairly long. Can't really tell on the topline since she's being held up. Looks like she will need quite the clipping job!!  She's a fluffy thing! How old is she? She looks to be 4-6 months?


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think she looks good. But from what I learned my first year of abga shows the does need to be pretty fat.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She was born in the end of November so she is right at 4 months. Ha ha ha! I just realized she is standing on my toes! Hmmm. Maybe I'll look for another side shot where she is not bruising me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her! She is nice & thick. Her toes on all fours look a wee bit long to me right now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.  

Yea, I see what you mean, her topline isn't real great. I'd like to see some more length on her and a little more squareness to her profile. She's pretty though! Best of luck to your son in the show ring!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She could be longer and more elegant through her neck. I like her thickness and her length doesn't looks too bad... she could be longer bodies but she isn't what I would call short bodied. The one thing I see that I don't like is her back legs... she looks a little post legged and straight on her rear legs.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks to have a nice wide pin set and shallow chest floor. Top line could be stronger. Training her to show well and not pull down on you will help in the ring. Her hawk set is too straight... post legged. A nice clip job can help hide some of these issues and really show off her good parts.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone! We will try to correct the toe length at her next trimming. My son will be working with her after school every day to teach her to lead better. Please keep the comments coming, we love to hear them. Is there a way to teach her to stand that may help with the back or the legs?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

In the last photo she looks a little roached back (from the rib cage to just in front of her hips- the loin area). She may be a little straight in the rear leg but part of that could be the hair on the back of her legs. You could get that clipped up and take another look from the side and see how her hind legs are. She's a nice girl for 4 mos. Everyone has to start somewhere, the most important is the child has fun and learns while in 4h or ffa


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I would start her training on the stand. Get her head high with 90 degree angles at head/neck and neck/shoulder. Place her legs square under her. Keep squaring her up every time she moves and make her stand in that position until she relaxes, isn't pulling down or rouching her back. Then get her down and pet on her and put her away. Do this a few times a day until she's comfortable and sets up quickly and stays that way. Then follow the same instruction on the ground. If she fights you holding her head up with the collar, introduce the collar on the stand.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks like she struggling to be held and is pushing forward with her hind legs. It makes her hind legs look cow hocked and roaches her back. With her settled she will, most likely, look a lot better. I think she may have some length to her, but it appears she is tense and it's making her seem shorter in length than what it probably is. 

Her horns look very tight to her head. Her toes look like they may point out a little much, but that could be the trim. 

She needs a good clipping to highlight some of her strong points. I think she may have some nice width that would be highlighted by clipping between her legs. Also she may have some very nice twist, but the hair hides it. Her chest floor should clean up really nice when clipped. 

It looks like her coat is in good condition. If she were clipped, rinsed and brushed out as often as possible I think it will look really great. Daily, if weather allows. 

I think she will need more cover on her.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you. 

BCG we don't have a stand yet, but we are working on that. I like that training method and will definitely have my son try it. He struggles to get her to stand and not having to hold her still will help him a lot. 

With regard to clipping...it still gets cold here at night and when it rains. But, we have a shed adjoining the lot that these goats are in where I could set up a heater safely. If they could come and go at will from that building would they still need blankets? Or would the chilly air outside vs. the warm air inside be a problem?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you showing her at Greeley this month as well?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, that is the plan! Will you be there?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I sure will be!


----------

